# Fork Hits!!!!! HELP!!!



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I keep hitting my left fork at the top when I'm shooting. It's so bad sometimes I have chipped the wood. I shoot fine for a while and then I start and sometimes can't seem to stop shooting bad. I am shooting an over the top, flatband pocket shooter. It helps sometimes to increase my grip pressure and to angle the forks forward more. Any suggestions???? It makes me so frustrated!!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Go to this link, there might be something in there that will help. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/390-help-poor-ol-sarge/


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Pallan. 
what size pouch-maybe too big? 
Uneven band length from one side to the other, 
pouch not held equally,
using a "Pistol Grip",
not bracing the fingers high enough on the forks,
thickness and width of rubber not the same on both sides,
ammo too large,
frame hold canted to one or the other side and not holding square,
over drawing the sling assembly
Could be any of these. If not ,you could try flipping the wrist forward after you release the shot.
Hope it helps! Flatband


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! I'll check on everything. I'm sure it's just me. I've done this off and on for years when I shoot. I still die a little everytime I ruin a flip.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

use a wider fork. that is what i do.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

*Hitting the fork!!!!* I have tried to put togeather all of the information that I have read the last several years to help here. ---*Possible Causes;* 1) Fork too narrow 2) Fork not held square. 3) Moving to watch the shot fly at the time of release. 4) Poorly designed pouch. 5) Improper grip on the pouch. 6) Wing shooting. 7) Too weak of bands for the shot size. 8) The pouch or fingers get sticky. 9) Bands are not of equal pull weight. --- *Possible solutions in order;* 1) Get a wider fork or learn to flip shoot. 2) Pay attention to how square the fork is when shooting. A tip - when shooting a pistol grip hold handle loose when starting to draw to square the fork up. 2a) Support the fork with your thumb and fore finger, but if you are having trouble you might shoot your hand. 3) If target shooting concentrate on not moving the fork. (Don't shoot at a target when learning to do. this.) 4) Some pouches will just throw bad fliers so change pouches (This should be a last resort) 5) Keep your thumb as straight as possible and don't shoot bands too heavy to be comfortable for you. 6) Use a wider and deeper fork if you are having this problem. 7) Shoot heavier bands or lighter shot. 8) Talcum you pouch, but be carful that it doesn't slip out before you are ready on the first couple of shots. 9) Change bands. (This applies only if they are off quite a bit.)


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

EUREKA!!!! Thanks for all the ideas and help with my fork hitting problem. I tried them all and more still had problems until I hit on what seems to correct the problem for me. Let me share what I've found and maybe it might help some others with a simular problem. First, I noticed that I only would shoot the left fork (I am right handed ~ I hold the slingshot in my left hand and draw with my right just like archers do.) The slingshots that I'm using are cut from board lumber and range from "pocket shooter" size to large. Increasing the window width (distance between the forks to no less than 2 1/2" helped considerably but it didn't stop fork hits for me. What stopped fork kits for me was to adjust the way that I hold the slingshot. All fork hits stopped when I began using what I call "sandwich" squeeze grip. My index and thumb go up along the forks as usual, and then INSTEAD of trying to grip the handle like a gun, I squeeze with a flattened grip into a flattened palm. So in essence my middle, ring and little fingers are flattened on the grip (NOT curved around the grip) and are squeezing the handle into a flat palm. Everything lines up like the layers of a sandwich. This lines everything up and "locks it in" for me. I have completely stopped fork hits. Fork hits were caused by me gripping with curved fingers and then in effect "curling" like using a dumbell weight to the right as I shot. It was imperceptable and happen the moment of release. Hope this helps some of you like it did me. If it does I would be interested in hearing from you. Happy Flippin'!!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Even though my forefinger tends to curl around the fork I don't grip with it neither. However on my steel flatman I use a pistol grip and never hit the fork neither.Here is a link of me shooting it. You must click on the see all bu8tton and scrool down to my favorite shingshot clip. Tex http://www.youtube.com/user/slingshotbill


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't have this issue and pray I don't develop it, but I've heard the wrist flick on follow through helps a bit.

There is good info here tho for troubleshooting it, this should get stickied.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks pallan, I'm going to see if that's what I am doing.


----------

